# B&BW Summer Vanilla's



## User67 (Apr 29, 2010)

Is anyone else in love with this stuff? I love fragrances with Vanilla & these do not disappoint! There is Lemon Vanilla, Apricot Vanilla, Coconut Vanilla & Berry Vanilla. My favorites are the Apricot & Coconut which I stocked up on during the Buy 3 Get 3 Free sale that they were having last week. I'm not sure if that sale is still going on or not. Anyway, every time I wear these I get tons of compliments & people asking me what I am wearing. I usually layer the body spray over the lotion to get the best staying power. But, the other day I was in a rush so I just sprayed on a bit of the body spray & it actually lasted longer on me then some of my regular perfumes, so that was a pleasant surprise. These are supposed to be LE just for the summer, but I have heard some rumors that they might make them permanent because of how popular they are, not sure if this is true or not. But, if you are a fan of Vanilla check these out!


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 29, 2010)

i have the lemon and coconut ones, i love them! <33


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 29, 2010)

I usually shy away from vanilla scents because they just are not my faves. But I LOVE the Berry one. I heard about the Apricot one but haven't seen it in order to try it. I think I'll make a special trip to the BBW nearby to see if they have it yet.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Apr 29, 2010)

I looove the berry one. it feels like ascent ive been looking for my whole life, if that makes sense. our store doesnt have the apricot one yet, sounds good though.


----------



## miss_dre (Apr 30, 2010)

I had bought the little sampler lotions about a month and a half ago. I absolutely love the coconut one! I also got the berry one. That one is okay, but the coconut one is my favorite! I'll have to go in and check out the apricot one, that sounds yummy! And of course, get the full sizes, as well as body sprays!
I'm glad I stumbled upon this thread, because i had totally forgot that these were coming out in full sizes!


----------



## User67 (Apr 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_dre* 

 
_I had bought the little sampler lotions about a month and a half ago. I absolutely love the coconut one! I also got the berry one. That one is okay, but the coconut one is my favorite! I'll have to go in and check out the apricot one, that sounds yummy! And of course, get the full sizes, as well as body sprays!
I'm glad I stumbled upon this thread, because i had totally forgot that these were coming out in full sizes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I did the same thing. When I saw the little preview $1 lotions I bought one of each. Then, a few weeks later when I saw the full sizes I was like OMG I totally forgot these were coming out lol!


----------



## User67 (Apr 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *2browneyes* 

 
_I usually shy away from vanilla scents because they just are not my faves. But I LOVE the Berry one. I heard about the Apricot one but haven't seen it in order to try it. I think I'll make a special trip to the BBW nearby to see if they have it yet._

 
For whatever reason they are only offering the Apricot one is "select locations" & it has been sold out on their website for at least a week now. So you might have to call around to a few of your local B&BW to find it. So I hope you are able to find it because it's fabulous!


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 30, 2010)

mine carries all of them, i also bought the small ones.. the coconut was my favorite, i went back and bought a full size


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_For whatever reason they are only offering the Apricot one is "select locations" & it has been sold out on their website for at least a week now. So you might have to call around to a few of your local B&BW to find it. So I hope you are able to find it because it's fabulous!_

 

Seriously?!?!?!?!! Such a shame!  I'm gonna stop by the one a few blocks from here today since I didn't have a chance to go yesterday. Hopefully I'll be able to get my hands on one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## User67 (Apr 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *2browneyes* 

 
_Seriously?!?!?!?!! Such a shame!  I'm gonna stop by the one a few blocks from here today since I didn't have a chance to go yesterday. Hopefully I'll be able to get my hands on one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for the heads up._

 
No problem


----------

